# sticky hands[Gloves]



## MItransplant (Dec 9, 2008)

Remember way back in the 70's? I guess it was the 70's anyway ,receivers and running backs used stick-um on their hands. I think stick-um was mostly pine tar? Anyway the NFL banned stick-um not sure why. I guess it gave the ball handlers a better grip on the ball,and an unfair advantage.

Now since the ban gloves have continued to evolve. The gloves they wear now are very supple very soft and very very sticky. I have seen catches made this year that would be impossible without these gloves.

I would submit to you...if you took their gloves away half of these circus catches would never be made.

How long if ever will it take the NFL to ban these ultra sticky gloves?

Prolly won't..just a thought.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 9, 2008)

You must have saw that unreal catch this weekend.  When I saw it, I was thinking "Sticky gloves".   LOL.

Unreal catch anyway


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 9, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> You must have saw that unreal catch this weekend.  When I saw it, I was thinking "Sticky gloves".   LOL.
> 
> Unreal catch anyway




Yep the ball stuck in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Dec 9, 2008)

Lester Hayes was the poster child of the stick-um era.  He was considered responsible for the rule banning the substance known as "stick-um".  He literally had it all over his hands, arms, shirt and wherever else it fell from the can.

look at the goop in his hands...











See the yellow goo on his socks & arms...


----------

